# TV HITACHI CON PROBLEMA DE VERTICAL



## sergiodm (Nov 14, 2006)

YO ESTOY HACIENDO UN CURSO DE REPARACION DE AUDIO Y TV PERO TODAVIA NO VIMOS NADA DE TV. EN LA PANTALLA QUEDA UNA RAYA HORIZONTAL EN EL MEDIO ES PROBLEMA DEL VERTICAL Y YO PARA PROBAR COMO ES MIA LA TV QUISE TRATAR DE ARREGLARLA CAMBIANDOLE EL --LA7841-- PERO SIGUE IGUAL!!!!!...YA SE Q ES MEDIA POBRE LA INFO Q DOY PERO NO SE QUIERO INTENTAR ALGO ANTES DE MANDARLA A REPARAR, ESPERO POR FAVOR RESPUESTAS...ESDE YA MUCHAS GRACIAS 
SERGIO DE BS AS ARGENTINA


----------



## capitanp (Nov 14, 2006)

revisaste que el circuito de vertical le llegue tension?


----------



## enrique10 (Nov 16, 2006)

amigo, revisa los filtros de la sección del vertical, lo más seguro es de que están secos o medio secos y éso hace que no abra el vertical , dime el modelo de la tv para ayudarte a solucionar la falla que tienes un saludos de tu amigo enrique


----------



## Juan Sebastian Raimondo (Nov 18, 2006)

Hola colega.Yo tambien me rompia la cabeza con el maldito vertical.Te voy a dar un metodo paso a pasorimero medite el yugo deflector con un tester digital(ya que es mas exacto)la bobina vertical te tiene que medir entre 3 y 5 homs.Luego fijate lo que te dijo capitanp y medi si le llega alimentacion(generalmente 25v) que salen del flyback y es rectificado por un diodo,si todo esto esta bien fijate lo que te dijo enrique10 y cambiale los filtros.Si tenes un capacimetro mejor,yo los cambio a todos total son baratos.Espero que te haya servido.saludos!!!!


----------

